# Kaspisches Meer



## Isfandiar (23. Juni 2005)

hiho, 

also ich werde im Juli mit ein paar freunden in den Iran fliegen, und einige zeit verbringen wir dann am kaspischen Meer beim Städtchen Babol. Nun, ich hab zwar ein paar Seiten gefunden im netz ((z.B. http://medlem.spray.se/davidgorgan/Caspiansea.html und http://www.zamantour.com/fishing.html   ---> soll keine Werbung sein, ich hab keine Ahnung wie die sind |krach: )) aber wie man dort angeln soll steht eigentlich nirgends. #c außerdem, steht da, dass es Karpfen im Meer gibt, bringt da anfüttern überhaupt was oder sollte man die Karpfen dort anders beangeln?  Also ich bin mir sicher, einen Stör werden wir sicher nicht fangen, eigentlich wäre ich sogar über ein paar Rotfedern glücklich   aber ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand schon mal erfolgreich im Süden des kaspischen Meeres geangelt hat, bzw. ob ich dann direkt am strand stehen sollte um z.B. einem Zander nachzustellen, oder ob man sich lieber irgendwo ein Flüsschen oder einen See suchen soll. 

wie würdet ihr dort angeln??

so, ich hoffe, es hat jemand ein paar Tipps für mich…..lasst bitte nicht zu, dass ich mich dort blamiere #h 

besten dank im Voraus, 

mfg

Isfand


----------



## Isfandiar (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaspisches Meer*

keiner hat irgendwelche geschichten oder tips? ;+  
schade, naja, dann werde ich es mal auf gut glück versuchen dort unten


----------



## fishhawk (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaspisches Meer*

Kein Wunder, der Iran ist ja nicht gerade ein bekanntes Reiseziel.

Ich war oben im Norden im Uraldelta, dort ziehen die Störe im April/Mau zum Laichen in den Fluss, zumindestens war das in den 90ern noch so. Keine Ahnung was die Wilderer noch übrig gelassen haben.

Karpfen, Zander und Hecht gab es im Delta und den Lagunen.


----------



## Isfandiar (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaspisches Meer*

hmm, jo da hast du leider recht.
ich werd mir einfach eine flüssmündung ins meer suchen und bisserl auf gut glück angeln. hoffentlich wirds was....


----------



## fishhawk (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaspisches Meer*

Na ja, ich denke die Iraner haben die Fischerei noch besser unter Kontrolle als die Russen/Kasachen.

Mach dich auf jeden Fall mal schlau ob du Genehmigungen brauchst. 

Stör haben wir im Ural auf Fischfilet an der Grundangel gefangen, Hecht und Zander auf Blinker und Gummifisch, Karpfen ganz normal auf Mais.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg, vielleicht stößt du auf ein neues Anglerparadis, ich denke nicht, dass im Iran viel Süsswasserangler gibt.


----------



## Isfandiar (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaspisches Meer*

JA, danke...ich werde mich dann dort mal erkundigen, wie es mit den genehmigungen aussieht, kann es mir aber net vorstellen, dass sie es so ernst nehmen. 
Störe habts ihr mit fischfilets beangelt?? wusste gar nicht, dass sie auch fische fressen, aber auf jeden fall danke für den tip, werde ich auf jeden fall probieren.
also aus erfahrung weiss ich, dass viele dort eigentlich nur mit so bambus-ruten stippen in den kleineren flüssen, also die richtigen brocken warten dort sicher auf uns. |rolleyes *g*


----------

